# What are the good and bad things about Spain?



## Goldberg

I would like to start a thread on the positives and negatives of Spain so people have a true picture of the place, rather than emotional stories of newspaper journalism.

Good things.
1. Climate
2. Pace of life
3. Beaches
4. Lifestyle
5. Spanish People
6. Quality of life
7. Cost of living
8. Airports, easy to arrive, depart
9. Large international immigration place.
10. Language, Culture
11. Family orientated
12. Cuisine

Bad things.
1. Bureaucracy
2. Lack of jobs
3. Low incomes
4. Corruption - Town halls
5. Manana attitude - Spanish people!
6. Non diversified economy - ie. all properties, tourism related industries?
7. Language. Regional dialects. Valenciana, Basque...

Can anyone contribute or add things.
What they love and not love about Espana..Spain.


----------



## atlast

Tapas. Definitely tapas belong on the good list.


----------



## Missty

Love leaving my door open nearly all day
Sun shinning
Minimum crime (I come from London)

Bad things
Having to wait several years before you can truly call someone a friend
Missing my friends to breaking point
Not having a job and then when you get one they treat you like Sh--, pay you minimum wages, without a contract.

Oh well the sun shinning


----------



## louisebarker9879

ok, here we go!

good things-

sunshine, space, house prices, 

bad things- 
unbelievably low wages, everybody ignores the law, bad manners, never quiet, everything always late if ever turning up, taking three weeks to sort out something that should have taken one afternoon.


----------



## Big Pete

Goldberg Global said:


> I would like to start a thread on the positives and negatives of Spain so people have a true picture of the place, rather than emotional stories of newspaper journalism.
> 
> Good things.
> 1. Climate
> 2. Pace of life
> 3. Beaches
> 4. Lifestyle
> 5. Spanish People
> 6. Quality of life
> 7. Cost of living
> 8. Airports, easy to arrive, depart
> 9. Large international immigration place.
> 10. Language, Culture
> 11. Family orientated
> 12. Cuisine
> 
> Bad things.
> 1. Bureaucracy
> 2. Lack of jobs
> 3. Low incomes
> 4. Corruption - Town halls
> 5. Manana attitude - Spanish people!
> 6. Non diversified economy - ie. all properties, tourism related industries?
> 7. Language. Regional dialects. Valenciana, Basque...
> 
> Can anyone contribute or add things.
> What they love and not love about Espana..Spain.


I agree with the good things, on the Bad things well

1. happens anywhere thats life i guess
2. yep lack of jobs is a problem , but good for retiring to ..
3. goes with 2
4. It goes on but it doesnt affect the man in the street 
5. I have only found the opposite attitude so far , unbeleivable service in shops etc .
6. thats because the gorgeous beaches and sunshine creates that ,
7. well its not there fault we dont understand them


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> I agree with the good things, on the Bad things well
> 
> 1. happens anywhere thats life i guess
> 2. yep lack of jobs is a problem , but good for retiring to ..
> 3. goes with 2
> 4. It goes on but it doesnt affect the man in the street
> 5. I have only found the opposite attitude so far , unbeleivable service in shops etc .
> 6. thats because the gorgeous beaches and sunshine creates that ,
> 7. well its not there fault we dont understand them


Not sure how you can say corruption doesn't effect the man in the street There are loads of brit home owners on verge of losing their homes in the South because of Town hall corruption


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> Not sure how you can say corruption doesn't effect the man in the street There are loads of brit home owners on verge of losing their homes in the South because of Town hall corruption


Yes that is true , but its a very small percentage in very isolated towns / areas ..


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Yes that is true , but its a very small percentage in very isolated towns / areas ..


Wish that were true
Its big areas such as Chiclana where huge amounts of people have been left with illegal homes due to the Town Hall turning a blind eye. Corruption is rife in Spain in main areas

Didn't the Mayor of Malaga or someone get arrested some months ago?


----------



## Hurricane

Stravinsky said:


> Wish that were true
> Its big areas such as Chiclana where huge amounts of people have been left with illegal homes due to the Town Hall turning a blind eye. Corruption is rife in Spain in main areas
> 
> Didn't the Mayor of Malaga or someone get arrested some months ago?


I read somewhere that Spain is the most corrupt country in Europe, is that true?


----------



## Stravinsky

Hurricane said:


> I read somewhere that Spain is the most corrupt country in Europe, is that true?


Well I dunno about that, but its sure screwed a lot of people up and its definately not confined to isolated areas


----------



## Goldberg

Corruption is in every country, some is more evident, in spain it is corrupt when a seller does not want to declare all the price in the escritura and avoid taxes, other corruption is bribes to change the use of land or licences.
In the UK there is corruption, look at the governments, look at the USA they are corrupt they lead people to war over false intelligence, in Italy there is the mafia, same as bulgaria and russia. 

So everywhere is corrupt, the key is to keep yourself as distanced and as far away as possible.

Spain has corruption sure, where does not. But it has alot of good things, if you play correctly 90% of the time you are safe, the problem is if you find yourself in the 10% where it is not a good place to be.

Surround yourself by good people, professionals, trade people, friends and the corruption will not affect you so much.


----------



## Big Pete

I thought of a good thing about Britain today !!!

The language is Good ..


----------



## Big Pete

And a Bad thing about Spain is to much sun = suntans ,, which means when you put up with the sun to get that healthy look , Nobody notices as they all have a tan ...


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> I thought of a good thing about Britain today !!!
> 
> The language is Good ..


You must have been walking around with your eyes shut!


----------



## FX Specialist

Good Things...

Great place to live generally

Bad things....

As soon as there is a bit of rain our telephone cuts out, the electric goes and even our mobiles dont work in a storm... But hey... better than the UK!!!


----------



## FX Specialist

*yep...*



Goldberg Global said:


> Corruption is in every country, some is more evident, in spain it is corrupt when a seller does not want to declare all the price in the escritura and avoid taxes, other corruption is bribes to change the use of land or licences.
> In the UK there is corruption, look at the governments, look at the USA they are corrupt they lead people to war over false intelligence, in Italy there is the mafia, same as bulgaria and russia.
> 
> So everywhere is corrupt, the key is to keep yourself as distanced and as far away as possible.
> 
> Spain has corruption sure, where does not. But it has alot of good things, if you play correctly 90% of the time you are safe, the problem is if you find yourself in the 10% where it is not a good place to be.
> 
> Surround yourself by good people, professionals, trade people, friends and the corruption will not affect you so much.



I agree 100% with this one... sometimes that 10% can happen, but distance yourself and you can avoid it.

Alot of people have a bad opinion of the Guardia Civil, however Ive never had any problems, and they always seem helpful to me. Though I have never put myself in a position where they woul not be like this...


----------



## Big Pete

FX Specialist said:


> I agree 100% with this one... sometimes that 10% can happen, but distance yourself and you can avoid it.
> 
> Alot of people have a bad opinion of the Guardia Civil, however Ive never had any problems, and they always seem helpful to me. Though I have never put myself in a position where they woul not be like this...




just got back from buying my Villa in Mallorca , thats a seperate thread .

Arrived in Palma airport collected my Rental car and proceeded along the main Palma to Manacor road , a lovely smooth dual carriageway , driving at between 125 and 135 kmh which is nothing special in my book , i had been driving for some 15 minutes when at a Roundabout out steps this Guardia Civil ( a Copper ).

Arms waving and making hand signals for me to pull in !! So i duly pull over and away from the traffic flow ..

He then comes to the Car and i say whats the problem ? he doesnt smile or anything just says canio seeyouo licencyo , so i try and explain i am British and just arrived 15 minutes ago !!

he takes the license fills out some paperwork and without a single emotion says " speedio 100 you do 128 " i make out i dont understand he gets the paperwork and shows 100 and then 128 on his paperwork and at the bottom it shows 70 Euros ..

I still make out i dont see what the problem is and say well sendio the billio and i will payio later !! He looks a little sterner and says " 70 Euros Cash or cardio Nowio !! " i am sensing a little more frustration setting in his voice now !! So i duly pay him the Cash , he signs the paperwork and gives me a copy and then calm as you like in strangely Better English now ? says ..
Have a nice holiday and trundles of grinning like the cat that got the cream LOL

So of i go 70 Euros lighter , and sticking to 100 for the duration of the journey ..

Now why dont the UK Coppers do that ,simple quick no penalty points and stuff just done and dusted in 5 minutes ..


----------



## FX Specialist

*in the uk...*



Big Pete said:


> Now why dont the UK Coppers do that ,simple quick no penalty points and stuff just done and dusted in 5 minutes ..


Because... in the UK... they would rather keep a bobby off the beat to fill in a stack of paperwork for an extra 10 miles, than have them on the streets where so many asbo heavy teenagers are mugging pensioners and attacking kids with knives...

Makes sense don't you think?????

Well done on your purchase, if I were you I'd do like us and get the hell out of there!


----------



## FX Specialist

can I also just bit a bit p.c and point that I dont condone speeding!


----------



## Goldberg

I think Romania and Bulgaria are more corrupt than Spain and so is italy, italy has or had a sixth of the countrys GDP not declared. That is incredible. Bulgaria has mafia.

Spain is a great place to live or retire
Spain to work is ........., not necessarily the best.
Expensive social security costs, expensive to employ people..

Nice place to kick back and relax for sure.


----------



## Wils & Nance

Hi, just thought i would comment on the language being a good thing about the uk ????
But I have noticed, even here in the Highlands, that teenagers all try to adopt a kind of 'Jamaican come Brooklyn' accent ?
example I heard today : "you is someki-onda bi-atch man" ! Hmmmmmm !!!

I am so glad my kids are grown up now !


----------



## Goldberg

It is interesting but a valid point, because a good thing with the uk, is things work.

Today, whilst working, half of the zones electric went off for 20 minutes!, half of the town, middle of day. This does not happen in the uk.

Language is an important thing. To be able to be understood at all times in your native language is actually important and to understand others is also important. Language is only one part of the understanding.

Spanish and UK minds are different. Our expectations are different. Our education and backgrounds are different.
In truth they really are worlds apart.


----------



## freesiarose

Like your attitude. Are you English?


----------



## toast

corruptions means signing licences for buildings that should not have them, or receiving money for speadding licences, so people on the town hall are corrupt indeed ...but from that to guet your house tear down...there is a big difference ....as from a legal point of view you bougth a legal house....so is almost impossible to loose your house......another thing is if you buy a house and pay less because you know there are certain irregularities...then is your problem....but even in those cases to tear down a block of houses is very very difficoult.....almost impossible......


----------



## Wils & Nance

HI, Goldberg !
You have never lived in the Highlands of Scotland, Have you ?
In winter we regularly get powercuts, sometimes long enough to ruin everything in your freezer !
There is good and bad points where ever you go.


----------



## Stravinsky

The problem is that if people come here wanting to compare everything to England then they are adopting the wrong mindset.

Things are different here. Its not England. Accept it! There are going to be a whole new set of challenges and problems here for sure, but I really hate the conversation that ends "It would never happen in England". Well sod off back there, you'll probably be happier, say I


----------



## Wils & Nance

I agree with that last statement !
If you are moving to a new place, adapt to what's there !
I am not a fan of England (no offence meant ) ! Well I am a Scot !!! LOL !

But I do find that when I have worked away everyone takes an instant dislike to you if they think you are English. The Greeks, Turks and Spanish are under the impression that all English people think that they are superior to everyone else, And I am afraid that is true of many English people.
I am quite proud to be Scottish, but I would never, ever, walk around in a football top stating where i come from !
I realise I am going to get some nasty feedback from this post, but what I have said is very true of many !(not all)
Accept and embrace the people and their culture if you chose to live in their country !


----------



## Stravinsky

Wils & Nance said:


> I agree with that last statement !
> If you are moving to a new place, adapt to what's there !
> I am not a fan of England (no offence meant ) ! Well I am a Scot !!! LOL !
> 
> But I do find that when I have worked away everyone takes an instant dislike to you if they think you are English. The Greeks, Turks and Spanish are under the impression that all English people think that they are superior to everyone else, And I am afraid that is true of many English people.
> I am quite proud to be Scottish, but I would never, ever, walk around in a football top stating where i come from !
> I realise I am going to get some nasty feedback from this post, but what I have said is very true of many !(not all)
> Accept and embrace the people and their culture if you chose to live in their country !


You get back what you put in to things
The Spanish here have been nothing but extremely helpful and friendly. I have had no problems whatsoever. I do here of people further South being treated with indifference and sometimes unfriendlyness though, and I can only put that down to how they have seen Brits performing on holiday


----------



## Goldberg

Fair point I have never lived in Scottish highlands.


----------



## alottogive

can you get uk tv there think you can with sky as workes all over the eu


----------



## Wils & Nance

*Hmmm !*



alottogive said:


> can you get uk tv there think you can with sky as workes all over the eu


Yes, we get sky TV, unless it snows !
In fact the tv is not worth trying to watch without it, ch 5, does not exist and the bbc channnels are barely watchable (because of the the picture quality, not the rubbish that is often on) !


----------



## alottogive

i have bought a studio apartment on the red sea Egypt and was wondering if is possible to get sky there as i have got 100s of boxes to sell was selling them on ebay to expats but want to move there later in the year


----------



## Wils & Nance

*sky boxes*



alottogive said:


> i have bought a studio apartment on the red sea Egypt and was wondering if is possible to get sky there as i have got 100s of boxes to sell was selling them on ebay to expats but want to move there later in the year


You should be able to find that out from sky !
Maybe try their website, it maybe lists digital masts ?
just a thought !


----------



## Stravinsky

alottogive said:


> i have bought a studio apartment on the red sea Egypt and was wondering if is possible to get sky there as i have got 100s of boxes to sell was selling them on ebay to expats but want to move there later in the year



I think I already answered this for you in the Egypt forum. You need a 2 mtr dish for the South of Spain and even then the reception can be bad. Egypt being further South, I think it unlikely that the Satellite corridor falls there.

You cant ask SKY. Sky are not licenced to broadcast in Spain, so I doubt they would be in Egypt


----------



## Marcus

hiya 

does anybody miss bisto,flake,cristmas cracker,custard and all thos stuff????


pleas reply asap


----------



## sears

if you think spain is corrupp you better read some uk papers thay got you looking good


----------



## sears

i can not see why eney one moveing to spain wood wont to tack eney thing of the uk to 
spain i wont to be part of spain not the uk . when in rome do as the romans do


----------



## AfroSaxon

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi, just thought i would comment on the language being a good thing about the uk ????
> But I have noticed, even here in the Highlands, that teenagers all try to adopt a kind of 'Jamaican come Brooklyn' accent ?
> example I heard today : "you is someki-onda bi-atch man" ! Hmmmmmm !!!
> 
> I am so glad my kids are grown up now !


I tell you...

Where we live, the youths have adopted an accent what we can only describe as being JamAsian...and they were born in the Midlands


----------

